# Weihnachten



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Dezember 2014)

So, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und damit wieder ein mal das große "Familie zum Essen einladen müssen"...
Warum bin ich blos Koch geworden?
Also das Grundgerüst steht, ich hab noch 'ne Hischnuss im TK, gibt also Hirsch...
Als Beilage dachte ich an Rotweinbirne mit Preiselbeeren und eine Schokoladensauce, aber mir fällt um's verrecken keine passende Beilage dazu ein...
Klöse will ich nicht, also sind eure Vorschläge herzlich willkommen...

Und wenn ihr andere Vorschläge habt, immer her damit, lediglich der Hirschbraten steht fest...


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Moin,

kriegst bestimmt noch schöne Vorschläge von kompetenteren  ( als ich es bin ) Kollegen.

Aber eines wollte ich sagen: finde es regelmäßig ( auch im Bekanntenkreis) ziemlich mies, dass Köche oder Leute, die gerne Kochen, zu Festtagen für die Anderen kochen *müssen *.

Ziemlich rücksichtslos und egoistisch. |krach:

Man selbst ist dann unter Strom und total ausgelaugt : "muss ja was werden".

Das soll dann ein Feiertag sein?
Feiern tun doch nur die Anderen !

Is ja schön bequem sich an den reich gedeckten Tisch zu setzen und Nix dafür getan zu haben - gell? 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Mach halt schöne Eierspätzle dazu. Die kannst du schon vorbereiten und musst sie dann nur noch in der Butterpfanne anwärmen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

bin ja selbst dran Schuld, brauch ja blos nein zu sagen...
aber ich weiss, wie meine Schwägerin kocht #q, und das wiederum will ich meinen Eltern nicht antun...

Spätzle schaben, aber grüne... gute Idee, kann ich am 23. vorbereiten, Andal , danke, werd ich als ganz grossen Favoriten im Hinterkopf behalten...


----------



## chester (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Kartoffelbaumkuchen. Auch super vorzubereiten und dann einfach in Rauten schneiden und durch die Pfanne ziehen. 

Zu Wild und krätiger Sauce find ich auch immer nen Karotten-Zwiebel-Kartoffelstampf gut. Mit angerösteten geriebenen Zwiebeln und Karotten  hält das mit Röstaromen gut dagegen. Dazu mit Nussbutter arbeiten und das wird Bombe.


----------



## orgel (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

An Festtagen bin ich immer für Sesamkartoffeln... 1000 mal besser als Klöße


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Als Franke würde ich Hengleins (Firmenchef leider gerade verstorben) Kartoffelteigknödelteig http://www.henglein.de/henglein/cms/frameset_noscroll.html
am Vormittag früh fertig garen und dann zu Mittag in Scheiben schneiden und in der Pfanne gross anbraten.


----------



## sunny (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

@Alcedo Atthis
Herzoginkartoffeln #6

Ist zwar OT, aber passt hier gut rein, finde ich|rolleyes:

Was kommt im allgemeinen Weihnachten bei euch auf den Tisch? Lasst ihr es kulinarisch so richtig krachen, haltet ihr es eher einfach oder geht ihr Essen? 

Zu den Zeiten als meine Eltern noch lebten, habe ich Jahre gebraucht, sie davon zu überzeugen doch Essen zu gehen, damit meine gutmütige Mutter nicht immer die Arbeit hat. 

Davor hat sie geschätzte 3 Tage in der Küche gestanden, um alles vorzubereiten. Die Buffetfräsen haben 20 Minuten gebraucht, um alles niederzumähen und im Anschluss hat meine Mutter wieder 2 Tage gebraucht, um das Schlachtfeld in der Küche zu beseitigen. Gekommen sind immer alle gerne, mit Einladungen wurde aber äußerst sparsam umgegangen. Hätte jedesmal vor :r brechen können. 

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr das erst Mal in meinem Leben an eine Lammkeule wagen. Werde sie bei niedriger Temperatur 5-7 Stunden garen, lecker Sößchen, Rosenkohl in Rahm und wahrscheinlich Knödel dazu. Feddig.


----------



## bacalo (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

OT: Am hlg. Abend gibt es Graved-Spessartforelle(n).
Bereite sie selber zu. _Tagelange Arbeit_ (vom fangen, marinieren, mehrfach wenden, unfallfrei fein aufschneiden, gut garniert servieren, welch ein Stress ) und dann wird im Kreis der Familie gemütlich mit Toast gespeist. Klein aber fein.
Beim guten Glas Wein bzw. einem Single Malt sinkt der individuelle vorweihnachtliche "Drehzahlmesser" in einen sehr angenehmen Bereich|rolleyes 
Merry Hicksmas!

Zum Hirschbraten würden meine Weibsen Kroketten wollen, ich würde mich über die angebackenen Spätzle freuen. Wobei die Sachen vom Henglein sind scho gudd.

Am zweiten Feiertag gibt's hier Entenbrust, will unsere Mittlere zubereiten. Eltern haben Küchenverbot 
(bis zum spülen).


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Hallo Eisvogel,
Wenn Du den Hirschbraten so machst wie ich, dann gibt es viel Soße !!!!
Da fallen mir sofort böhmische Knödel ein. Natürlich selbst gemacht und mit Faden in Scheiben geschnitten -> die nehmen Soße ohne Ende. Es bleibt meist nichts mehr übrig, aber wenn doch lassen sie sich bestens aufbraten und saugen dann immer noch Soße. Wenn aber großer Streß in der Küche angesagt ist, dann würde ich Rosmarienkartoffeln auf einem Backblech bereiten, die laufen nebenbei zur Hochform auf. Als Beilage Rosenkohl oder Apfelrotkohl, beides Klassiker aber auch Pilze kurz in Butterschmalz geröstet sind der Bringer.
An solchen Feiertagsessen läuft das bei mir stets etwas anders ab. Jeder der will leistet einen Beitrag dazu in der Küche und alle machen da gern etwas mit, weil es für Niemanden dann zu stessig wird.
Bei mir wird es ebenfalls eine 7 Stunden Lammkeule geben (wieder). Mein Herd hat sogar ein Programm dafür - damit gelingt es immer. Da solches Fleisch dann überaus saftig und schmackhaft ist, freuen sich schon alle darauf. Einziger Nachteil, man muss separat ein Sößchen zaubern, da beim Niedrigtemperaturgaren nicht automatisch eines entsteht. ich habe bereits vorgearbeitet und geröstete Knochen verarbeitet. Da meine Backröhre damit mit der Keule blockiert ist, werde ich als Beilage die erwähnten böhmischen machen und dazu noch schweizer Röschties. Wäre auch ein Beilagentipp - müssen allerdings frisch gebraten serviert werden.
Gibt es bei Jemanden auch Fisch (z.B. gebackenen Karpfen) zum Festtag?
Schwefi


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Ich wäre da auch für Andals Vorschlag - schön selbstgemachte Spätzle. Kann man vorkochen und kurz vor dem Servieren durch die Pfanne mit ein Stückchen Butter... Vorteil: man kann sehr viel Spätzle vorbereiten und hat dann einen prima Grund für Käsespätzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q
Bei uns gibts Heiligabend traditionell Bockwurst mit Kartoffelsalat (und Nudelsalat) und hinterher (wenn man denn noch kann) Baguette mit Käseplatte!


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Am HA gibts, wie immer, Weiße im Ring, Stadtwurscht und Brezn. An den Feiertagen was vom Lamm und einen schönen Sauerbraten vom Zeburind.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> *Bei mir wird es ebenfalls eine 7 Stunden Lammkeule geben (wieder). Mein Herd hat sogar ein Programm dafür - damit gelingt es immer. Da solches Fleisch dann überaus saftig und schmackhaft ist, freuen sich schon alle darauf. Einziger Nachteil, man muss separat ein Sößchen zaubern, da beim Niedrigtemperaturgaren nicht automatisch eines entsteht. ich habe bereits vorgearbeitet und geröstete Knochen verarbeitet. Da meine Backröhre damit mit der Keule blockiert ist, werde ich als Beilage die erwähnten böhmischen machen und dazu noch schweizer Röschties. Wäre auch ein Beilagentipp - müssen allerdings frisch gebraten serviert werden.*
> 
> Schwefi



Moin,

sorry - aber würdest Du vllt. das Rezept dafür angeben und wie Du das so hinkriegst?

Hört sich nämlich sehr gut an...und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Lammkeule auch Andere interessiert |rolleyes

Wenn nicht , dann nicht 

R.S.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

aber sicher doch:
Ausgangsteil ist eine Hinterkeule (nicht das Blatt) und zwar vom Gelenk des Knies bis Hüftkugelgelenk unbedingt mit Knochen!!! Auch bei einem Lamm (~1Jahr) kann so ein Teil 2 bis 3kg wiegen. Das Fleisch darf nicht eben geschlachtet worden sein. Es sollte auch nicht eigelegt werden. Also nach Schlachtung 1 Woche Kühlschrank oder hängend in Kühlkammer (Förster/Fleischer fragen). Wenn die Keule gefroren wurde, langsam auftauen und vor der Zubereitung 1 Tag in die Küche legen (Hund wegsperren). Ich lege sie dann gleich auf die Fettpfanne meiner Backröhre zum Ruhen. Und nun beschreibe ich, was der Herd macht:
Er fragt mich nach der Fleischsorte und nach dem Gewicht und wann der Braten fertig sein soll, dann meldet er sich beim Start und ich gebe ca 1 Liter Wasser mit dem Saft einer halben Zitrone in die Fettpfanne zur Keule. Dann beginnt der Herd allein hoch zu heizen auf 180°C für lediglich 20 min.
Wenn man dabei das Teil beobachtet, denkt man es passiert eigentlich noch garnichts. Dann reduziert das Ding die Temperatur auf 85-90°C,
nach weiteren drei Stunden meldet der Herd, dass das Fleisch nun gewürzt werden sollte. (das macht Sinn, den zu baldiges Salzen trocknet die oberen Schichten) Ich habe zu diesem Zweck die unterschiedlichsten Gewürzmischungen gebaut, nehme die Keule kurz raus und massiere großzügig ein (nur Damenkeulen wären schöner) Mischung kommt später - 
sofort wieder rein mit der Keule und erst jetzt fängt es an sichtbar zu garen und es schnuppert schon etwas. Je nach Gewicht, deshalb fragt der Herd, kommt die letzte Etappe. Für ca. 30 min stellt der Ofen sich auf 180° und dann piept er laut und meldet 'ich habe fertig'.
Ich habe beobachtet, dass der Herd die Umluftfunktion benutzt, für jeden einfacheren Herd auch nachvollziehbar. Ich sage ihm bei der Starteinstellung stets, dass ich z.B. 11:00 essen will, obwohl ich gewöhnlich eine Stunder später zu Tisch rufe. Ich will aus Sicherheitsgründen eine Stunde zusätzliche Pufferzeit haben. Wenn die Keule also zum Ende wirklich schon fertig ist, wickel man sie in Alufolie mit der Glanzseite nach innen, um sie lange warm zu halten. Soße entsteht kaum - muss separat gemacht werden (kann ich bei Bedarf auch erzählen wie). Zusätzlich zum Automatismus wende ich den Braten zweimal.
Gewürzmischung: Salz, Pfeffer, Wacholder, Knoblauch, Thymian (oder Ysop) scharfen Senf, Honig, Rapsöl. Die Körner weden gemörset und dann mit Salz, Honig und Senf zu einer Pampe verarbeitet, die überall haften bleibt, wirklich überall. Wenn man etwas mehr gemacht hat, mit Öl verdünnen und die innersten Fleischscheiben beim Auftragen leicht bepinseln. Das Aufschneiden (jeder ist damit ein Aufschneider) geschieht auf *keinen Fall* wie gewohnt quer zu den Muskelfasern, sondern längs wie bei einem spanische Schinken. Das AHA-Erlebnis kommt dann auf den Teller, wenn man das Fleisch anschneidet in mundgerechte Stücke. Sollte ich noch etwas vergessen haben - fragen. viel Spaß beim Kochen 
Schwefi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Serviettenknödel!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Zu Hirsch gehört für mich Rotkohl und / oder Erbsen / Möhren, Kroketten und eine selbstgemachte Soße mit etwas Waldpilzen drin.


----------



## chester (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Bei uns gibt es Heiligabend üblicherweise eine Küchenschlacht, die mein Bruder, meine Mutter und ich ausfechten. Üblicherweise bereitet jeder über Tage (Wochen) zu Hause was vor und wir treffen uns im Hause meiner Eltern, wo es meistens um 8 Uhr morgens los geht bis so um 19 Uhr was auf den Tisch kommt. Die letzten Jahre hat sich das auf 6 Gänge eingependelt. 

Und dieses Jahr ist alles anders: Das Thema ist deutsche Klassik -Es wird ne Gans geben, mit Rotkohl und Klößen. Davor eine Gänseklein-Suppe, davor ein paar sehr kleine Häppchen (Tatar/Kaviar, Aal/Eigelbcreme, Wurst/Kartoffelsalat, Krabbencocktail) und am Ende einen ur-deutschen Nachtisch, den Mutter nicht verraten wollte. Ich tippe auf was irgendwas wo der Rumtopf verarbeitet wird
Dazu dann nur deutsche Weine. 

Am 25. geh ich traditionell mit meiner Freundin essen und am 26. ist Familienclash mit Raclette, Fondue oder so...


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



chester schrieb:


> Dazu dann nur deutsche Weine.



Au Mann, das erinnert mich an was... Normalerweise müsste ich noch mal in den Rheingau.................


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Kartoffeln(Linda) natürlich im Norden schön zum musen inner Sauce

und ne Pulle Portwein für den Koch der ist rund im Abgang
kein Stress zu Weihnachten mit der Verwandschaft#h


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

Danke für die vielen Tips...
an Roeschti hab ich auch schon gedacht, kann man aber nicht vorbereiten...

Am HA wird bei uns auch nicht viel Brimborium gemacht...
Ist aber das einzige Drei-Gänge-Menue im Jahr...:q
Vorsuppe: Grüne Erbsensuppe (aus der Dose) mit dem Zauberstab glattgezogen, dazu Croutons...
Hauptgerichtaniertes Dorschfilet (diesmal selbstgefangen)
ansonsten fertig aus der TK, dazu selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat...
Nachspeise: Mal sehn, was am Eingeweckten noch so alles weg muss...

Die Familie macht das zusammen, jeder steuert was bei, ich habs mit den Filet's diesmal am einfachsten, und kann am HA die Beine hochlegen...
dafür rotier ich ja am ersten...


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ne Pulle Portwein für den Koch der ist rund im Abgang



XMAS á la Charles Bukowski #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> aber sicher doch:
> Ausgangsteil ist eine Hinterkeule (nicht das Blatt) und zwar vom Gelenk des Knies bis Hüftkugelgelenk unbedingt mit Knochen!!! Auch bei einem Lamm (~1Jahr) kann so ein Teil 2 bis 3kg wiegen. Das Fleisch darf nicht eben geschlachtet worden sein. Es sollte auch nicht eigelegt werden. Also nach Schlachtung 1 Woche Kühlschrank oder hängend in Kühlkammer (Förster/Fleischer fragen). Wenn die Keule gefroren wurde, langsam auftauen und vor der Zubereitung 1 Tag in die Küche legen (Hund wegsperren). Ich lege sie dann gleich auf die Fettpfanne meiner Backröhre zum Ruhen. Und nun beschreibe ich, was der Herd macht:
> Er fragt mich nach der Fleischsorte und nach dem Gewicht und wann der Braten fertig sein soll, dann meldet er sich beim Start und ich gebe ca 1 Liter Wasser mit dem Saft einer halben Zitrone in die Fettpfanne zur Keule. Dann beginnt der Herd allein hoch zu heizen auf 180°C für lediglich 20 min.
> Wenn man dabei das Teil beobachtet, denkt man es passiert eigentlich noch garnichts. Dann reduziert das Ding die Temperatur auf 85-90°C,
> ...





Aaah - ich danke Dir für´s Aufschreiben #6#6#6 - hervorragend und ich werde es mit Sicherheit mal ausprobieren ! |rolleyes

Evtl. könne das in den passenden Thread verschoben werden, damit es nach Weihnachten nicht verloren geht ?

Gruß,

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



chester schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es Heiligabend üblicherweise eine Küchenschlacht, die mein Bruder, meine Mutter und ich ausfechten. Üblicherweise bereitet jeder über Tage (Wochen) zu Hause was vor und wir treffen uns im Hause meiner Eltern, wo es meistens um 8 Uhr morgens los geht bis so um 19 Uhr was auf den Tisch kommt. Die letzten Jahre hat sich das auf 6 Gänge eingependelt.
> 
> Und dieses Jahr ist alles anders: Das Thema ist deutsche Klassik -Es wird ne Gans geben, mit Rotkohl und Klößen. Davor eine Gänseklein-Suppe, davor ein paar sehr kleine Häppchen (Tatar/Kaviar, Aal/Eigelbcreme, Wurst/Kartoffelsalat, Krabbencocktail) und am Ende einen ur-deutschen Nachtisch, den Mutter nicht verraten wollte. Ich tippe auf was irgendwas wo der Rumtopf verarbeitet wird
> Dazu dann nur deutsche Weine.
> ...




Also - da bleibt mir nur zu sagen : PHANTASTISCH :l#6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*

noch ein kurzer Nachtrag...
da mich pünktlich am Heiligaben der NORO erwischt hat, durfte meine Schwägerin doch noch zu Weihnachten kochen...
Dank meiner Vorbereitungen(schreib ich mir mal so auf die Fahne), soll's sogar ganz gut geworden sein...
ich kann's nicht beurteilen, ich hab die Feiertage mit Kamillentee und Zwieback gefeiert...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Weihnachten*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> noch ein kurzer Nachtrag...
> da mich pünktlich am Heiligaben der NORO erwischt hat, durfte meine Schwägerin doch noch zu Weihnachten kochen...
> Dank meiner Vorbereitungen(schreib ich mir mal so auf die Fahne), soll's sogar ganz gut geworden sein...
> ich kann's nicht beurteilen, ich hab die Feiertage mit Kamillentee und Zwieback gefeiert...




Moin,

tut mir sehr leid für Dich - gute Besserung !

Also Du hast Dir ein fulminantes Sylvesteressen verdient würde ich mal behaupten :m

Bei uns gab es ein "schnell schnell" Essen.

Eigentlich waren Alle zu groggy zum Kochen - aber irgendwer hat dann doch den Hokkaido angeröstet, die Karotten und den Ingwer vorbereitet und eine sagenhafte Kürbiscremesuppe gezaubert 

Danach war ich dran, die feinen Entenbrüste vom Metzger kariert eingeschnitten ( Fettseite ) , gesalzen , scharf angebraten in Rosmarinöl , gepfeffert mit Honig bestrichen und ab in den Ofen bei etwa 80 Grad garziehen lassen.

Außen knusprig, innen saftig-rose´ dann mit dem Filetiermesser aufgeschnitten und neben Klößen und Rotkohl 

an eine Entenfond-Preiselbeeren-Sosse drappiert.

Sehr fein war´s - auch ohne Nachtisch :m

Gruß,

R.S.


----------

